#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  ساخت ماکت

## farah676

با عرض سلام
این پستی را که ارسال میکنم یکی برای تنوع و خارج شدن از یکنواخت بودن کار و دیگر اینکه دوستانی که علاقمند این کارها هستند اعلام فرمایند تا طرح های متنوع دیگری را ارسال کنم و یا دیگر ادامه ندهم
موفق باشید

----------

*azacr*,*DPS12*,*farzad.*,*javdan*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*sardarshams*,*tamir405*,*شعبانيان*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

